# Poly tape verses poly rope



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Is one better that the other? I am fencing 1.5 acres for my horse that was given to me last February and has been boarded since. I am wanting her here and will be constructing the pasture this week. Also, how many strands do you recommend and what height for the top? Thanks.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

If the horse is respectful of fences, either will work. I prefer polytape because of it's visiblity and that it is less likely to cut into a leg that has become wrapped in it.
It helps to have a half twist in the pollytape to keep the wind from blowing it over so easily. If you have a lot of wind, the polywire will not be so effected.
I have 48" posts and only run three strands leaving it up off the ground by about two feet. 
None of my horses have ever been pushy about fences and do just fine with it, although I now have woven wire around the perimiter.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Polyrope is advertised as being very hard to break.

This is actually not good. An electric fence holds animals back with it's shock, not it's stoutness. A horse can get tangled in an electric fence, and I want the fence to break before the horse does.

Poly tape all the way for me.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

The tape has better visibility, but it has some serious wind issues.

You can improve visibility with the wire by tying a few flags to it.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Like the others, I do prefer the tape over the rope for its visibility. I use the 3/4" stuff. But when it snows, that tape gets dragged all the way to the ground. I typically only use it in the spring and summer, for temporarily fencing irregular areas for daytime grazing.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

We use and like three strands of polyrope. It's what our trainer uses too.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

I think either will work well if hot enough. In theory, I like the tape because it will break, however, I also find that it stretches a lot. If you live in a windy area, or that gets a lot of snow, I would go with the rope -- at least 3 tight strands on wooden or very solid posts -- and keep it hot. 

I remember very clearly de-icing and then tightening about 250 feet of saggy poly tape one January after an ice storm. Not fun. And once it has stretched, if sometimes will twist and break the wire strands and cause shorts.


----------

